# Suggestions for relocating nest?



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

I posted on another thread about a fledgling that ended up standing in my carport, having fallen (or jumped, or been pushed) off the 1st floor fire escape over the driveway where he lived his whole life. One of his parents was hit by a truck and killed in that driveway, just below that fire escape.

Anyway I felt so bad because I would walk past the little guy and look up at him when I went to get my car (or to feed the pigeons in the carport area)...and I never thought that he needed my help, I figured he had a parent who would help him. But when I found him, he had a really nasty wound on the back of his neck, and they said he had a bad trich infection in his crop and throat, so they euthanized him.

After that I went to the apartment of the woman who lives there, and she was very happy that he was dead. She denied injuring him, but I'm 50/50 on that, I think she might have swatted him.

She let me look out her window and I saw a nest, and a dessicated dead baby, just skeleton, skin and feathers. And lots of poop.

She gave me her email address and I'm going to start a dialogue with her, hoping that I will be her "go to girl" when/if they nest there again.

Do you have any suggestions for what I could do if another pair decides to nest there? It really is a basically ideal nesting place (well, considering the alternatives) so I think they will. Is it possible to relocate nests? If so, how far?

I'd have to think about WHERE to relocate it...because right off the bat, I can't think of a safe location around there. That one fire escape was pretty much IT in terms of that building and the one next to it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If there is any way to close the area off, to PREVENT them from entering the fire escape-that would be best. You really can't move a nest too far, as the couple will give up the eggs. I wouldn't want to leave some helpless birds anywhere around that person.

If there is no way to close it off, then I would keep the dialogue open and have her alert you to helping any birds before she hurts any.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Treesa. Maybe I'll take a photo of the fire escape and post it, to see what you'd recommend.


----------

